# hertz settings



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I was calibrating my polk audio rm6750 with the pioneer elite vsx-43, I checked back to see the settings on my receiver and is telling me my crossover setting is at 100 hertz, but I checked my speaker manual it says to set the setting at 120 hertz. But my pioneer receiver doesn't have 120hertz, only 150 and 200.Do I leave at 100 hertz or change to 150 hertz?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d set it for 150. If you set it for 100, you’ll end up with a hole in response between that point and the point where the speakers roll out (presumably at about 120 Hz).

Regards,
Wayne


----------

